# Point and shoot camera@15k



## Tenida (Apr 4, 2012)

I am making this thread on behalf of  *Tkin*. Right now he is in Darjeeling, the sad part is he has just broken his Sony Point-n-shoot camera. 
So, he need a new point-n-shoot camera. Budget is 15K(+/-3K)
*
Brand to choose*- Canon, Nikon, Sony, Panasonic, Fujifilm or other good brand


----------



## ashis_lakra (Apr 4, 2012)

How about Sony DSC Hx 9V or Canon PowerShot SX230 HS ? Both are available at 16-18k.

Sony
~~~~
Vibrant color, awesome night mode, 60 fps HD video recording, panorama, 16x optical zoon, not too sharp images when viewed at 100%, GPS , bulky etc etc

Canon
~~~~
Accurate color with great detail, 14x optical zoom, 30 fps HD recording ( bad as compared to sony ), not so good night mode, etc . etc

I would personally go for Sony as it has great features but lacks detail in photos compared to Canon. But who cares ? 

You can find the reviews on Sony Cyber-shot DSC-HX9V Review | PhotographyBLOG

Canon PowerShot SX230 HS Review | PhotographyBLOG

Hope this helps.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 4, 2012)

I compared the canon sx220 and sony hx9v...and I found images of sony to be bit grainy. Well I myself was confused between the two. I have zeroed down to sx220 but sadly its unavailable on flipkart


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 4, 2012)

guys u all know the choices  

due to too much noise reduction ..images of sony have less details and maybe grainy
but sony have some nice features like panorama and twilight mode...which works superbly.

canon have better image quality and manual settings..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 4, 2012)

I own a Sony W570 and have used a SX130IS. From what I observed, Sony is for those who want hassle free experience. Canon for tinkering. Regarding quality, as above said, I can't see any grains in my cam's pic ever. Its very clear. But color reproduction of Canon is much better, but it hardly matters for most people. (read non-enthusiasts)


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 4, 2012)

u r right sujay....those who want a simple cam with lot of features...just to click pic and post it to fb and print 6x4 or 5x7 pictures no problem with sony...actually u wont even find any diference with any cam in that segment


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 4, 2012)

If he wants a cam with manual settings then ask him to get Canon SX220.
And if we want a camera with a lot of features, image quality and automatic control,and as said above a hassle free cam then get Sony HX9V


----------



## tkin (Apr 12, 2012)

Hmm, thanks for your replies guys, right now the HX9V is out of stock in flipkart, and I was zeroing in on it too, I'll get it by next month for sure, and if any camera under 20k offers a lot better feature set then I am all for it, and I will pay the extra 5k, but it has to be worth it, and also must be compact, thats the key.

ATM the HX9V looks the best VFM, am looking for it.

PS: Thanks tenida for your effort, looks like my cams gone to smithereens.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 12, 2012)

Received Canon sx220 hs from flipkart today....and it feels sleek!! 
one advice...try them out in a shop and then decide.


----------



## nac (Apr 13, 2012)

If you are OK with bridge cameras, check HX100V. It should be around 20k.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 13, 2012)

abhidev said:


> Received Canon sx220 hs from flipkart today....and it feels sleek!!
> one advice...try them out in a shop and then decide.



Congrats ...post some pics of it


----------



## abhidev (Apr 13, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Congrats ...post some pics of it



yea...definitely


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 14, 2012)

nac said:


> If you are OK with bridge cameras, check HX100V. It should be around 20k.




Me too suggest you the same


----------



## sumansherlock (Apr 14, 2012)

Guys i am confused btw Sony DSC Hx 9V or Canon PowerShot SX230 HS....My dad wants a point and shoot...His main requirement is GPS does the SX230HS has GPS??


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes i think it have gps...thats diff in sx220 and sx230


----------



## vickybat (Apr 14, 2012)

tkin said:


> Hmm, thanks for your replies guys, right now the HX9V is out of stock in flipkart, and I was zeroing in on it too, I'll get it by next month for sure, and if any camera under 20k offers a lot better feature set then I am all for it, and I will pay the extra 5k, but it has to be worth it, and also must be compact, thats the key.
> 
> ATM the HX9V looks the best VFM, am looking for it.
> 
> PS: Thanks tenida for your effort, looks like my cams gone to smithereens.



Buddy why don't you take a look at mirrorless dslr or rather dslm cameras.

If you don't care about higher zoom, then you can look at *Sony NEX-3K* or *Olympus E-PL1*

The sony is out of stock in flipkart but is available at all sony centres as well as electronic retail outlets. Same can be said for olympus.

They are slr cameras without a mirror setup for previewing the image through a viewfinder. Their sensors are excellent and offers slr quality pictures and even comes with interchangeable lens. But the only downside is that the lens kits for mirrorless cameras are expensive.

If you care about image quality over zoom, then mirrorless cameras are worth a look. The reviews are very good and check the following reviews for both cameras:

*Sony NEX-5K/3K*

*Olympus E-PL1*

They fall within 20k and offer terrific image quality owing to their large cmos sensors.


----------



## tkin (Apr 14, 2012)

nac said:


> If you are OK with bridge cameras, check HX100V. It should be around 20k.


No, no bridge, too big, want a small and sleek camera, wanna carry it in my backpocket/beltclip if possible.



vickybat said:


> Buddy why don't you take a look at mirrorless dslr or rather dslm cameras.
> 
> If you don't care about higher zoom, then you can look at *Sony NEX-3K* or *Olympus E-PL1*
> 
> ...


NEX3/5k are nice, but have two primary issues, first its big(read above), second it comes with a cr@p lens, a good telephoto lens is 50k, so that pushes all boundaries, the default is 18-55mm lens I think, not good enough for me, when I get a SLR I'll get a proper one, for now, its HX9V, should buy it by next month(have exams soon).


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 17, 2012)

sumansherlock said:


> Guys i am confused btw Sony DSC Hx 9V or Canon PowerShot SX230 HS....My dad wants a point and shoot...His main requirement is GPS does the SX230HS has GPS??



Both have GPS and both are very good cams.
And if you want a cam with manual settings then go with Canon otherwise sony


----------



## miltus_31 (Apr 17, 2012)

But hx9v also has manual mode.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 17, 2012)

i think hx9v dont have p,a,s mode just the full manual mode...


----------



## miltus_31 (Apr 17, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> i think hx9v dont have p,a,s mode just the full manual mode...


 
Does canon sx220HS has them and is it available in the market as it's not there in the site of canon india.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 17, 2012)

Please check flipkart.com if its still selling


----------



## abhidev (Apr 18, 2012)

miltus_31 said:


> Does canon sx220HS has them and is it available in the market as it's not there in the site of canon india.



yea its not there on the canon site...maybe they have discontinued it so as to increase the sales of sx240...

Even i had searched a lot of shops including JJ Mehta(Dadar), Chroma(Mulund and RCity-Ghatkopar), vijay sales(Thane) since it was out of stock on Flipkart. As soon as it was available on flipkart, I ordered immediately.


----------



## sumansherlock (Apr 19, 2012)

got the brand new sony DSC-HX9V ....@16k


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 19, 2012)

^^^^
Congrats for your new purchase


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 19, 2012)

Great...congrats sumansherlock


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 19, 2012)

sumansherlock said:


> got the brand new sony DSC-HX9V ....@16k



congrats!!


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 19, 2012)

hey tenida I noticed that u didnt confirm which cam u r buying or bought...2 other guys bought in this thread


----------



## sumansherlock (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## tkin (Apr 19, 2012)

Hm, gonna buy the HX9V by next week, looking for a good deal.


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 19, 2012)

Looks now we gonna have a huge no. of HX9V owners here....


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 20, 2012)

but I still like canon sx220hs more


----------



## ashis_lakra (Apr 22, 2012)

Got Sony HX9V at 14.3K from eBay. I'll see how well does it fair in real situations.


----------



## miltus_31 (Apr 22, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> but I still like canon sx220hs more



The problem is that's not available and sx230hs costs more.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 22, 2012)

congrats ashis for the purchase 

@miltus yaah thats a real issue...sx230hs is just costly coz of gps


----------



## abhidev (Apr 23, 2012)

yea...keep checking flipkart...or call them...i got mine from there


----------



## nac (Apr 23, 2012)

Congrats Abhidev, Sumansherlock and Ashish...

Happy clicking. Share your photographs in THE PHOTOGRAPHY THREAD.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 23, 2012)

nac said:


> Congrats Abhidev, Sumansherlock and Ashish...
> 
> Happy clicking. Share your photographs in THE PHOTOGRAPHY THREAD.


didn't get much time to play around with the cam...will surely post some pics. Also sometimes when I take pics...the pics are shaky..anything wrong I am doing?


----------



## nac (Apr 23, 2012)

Probably you are trying to click with low shutter speed. When there is low light, Tv will be longer. It's harder to take sharper picture when Tv is longer and handheld. If you have tripod use it or take picture when there is enough light or use negative exposure to increase Tv or You can use Tv mode to shoot that may get some darker picture when there is low light.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 23, 2012)

@abhidev try taking pics at day light and see if its still blurry...if yes then either ur hands r shakey


----------



## abhidev (Apr 23, 2012)

the daylight pics are fine...also m takin pics in Auto mode...


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 23, 2012)

soo that means its coz of low shutter speed as said before...maybe u were trying at evening (low light)


----------



## abhidev (Apr 24, 2012)

i was taking pics iniside the house with all the tube lights on in auto mode...


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 24, 2012)

ashis_lakra said:


> Got Sony HX9V at 14.3K from eBay. I'll see how well does it fair in real situations.



Its a great deal


----------

